# FS: Fluval Osaka 260 70 Gallon Complete Set-up



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Sadly the time has come to part ways with my beloved goldies tank.  (I've posted another ad in the Freshwater Livestock section for my Orandas and Ranchus, please check it out there if interested.)







































(Note that I have the tank sitting off-center because of our protruding kitchen bar counter.)

*This Fluval Osaka aquarium has been a a true joy to own and display in our home. It's an incredibly elegant set-up and I'm including upgraded equipment and other accessories. Details as follows...*

- *Tank*: 260 liters / 68 gallons (the canister filter brings the total to 70 gallons.) A glass tank that features unique curved front edges which are hard to find nowadays. Metal horizontal bands along the top and bottom of the tank matches the cabinet handles. Black silicone is in perfect condition, no peeling whatsoever. Back is painted black and the bottom is painted with Black Granite textured paint (I was originally aiming for a bare bottomed tank.) A single, small shallow scratch on the front, no other blemishes on the glass.

- *Substrate*: CaribSea Black Tahitian Moon Sand, enough for 1 inch coverage.

- *Lighting*: Lights are hung from the black rails which attach to the back of the cabinet. Original fixture is dual T5HO with Life-Glo and Power-Glo bulbs. Upgraded to a 36" Marineland Singlebright LED Strip Light, which has both white and blue LEDs for daylight and moonlight settings. The LED's has only been running since August 2016 so tons of life left in the diodes. Both T5HO and LED fixtures are included in this sale.

- *Filtration*: Originally filter was a Fluval 305 which didn't cut the mustard. Upgraded to a SunSun HW-404B 525 GPH 5-Stage External Canister Filter with 9W UV Sterilizer. This thing is an absolute beast: 4 huge filter baskets, built in 9 watt UV sterilizer, ceramic impeller shaft, self-priming pump. Rated at 525 gph for tanks up to 150 gallons. It runs silent with no leaks. The UV bulb is practically new as I have never turned it. Included filter media are floss, porous foam, polishing pads, 1 litre of Seachem Matrix, 1 litre of Eheim Substrat Pro, and 3 pouches of Seachem Purigen. Includes hoses, intake kit, output nozzle and spray bar. I'm also throwing in 2 Max III prefilters and 1 Eheim Vorfilter prefilter. Both prefilters dramatically cut down the amount of gunk that gets trapped in the canister filter.

- *Cabinet*: Rosewood finish, rounded edges, metal handles. Two side doors, one top drawer, and frosted glass shelf in the centre. Plenty of storage room for the filter, supplies, and cleaning equipment. Both side areas have two holes near the top and bottom of the back panel to accommodate filter hoses and electrical cables. Filter can be placed on either side. Side areas measure 17.5 " deep, 23" tall, 11" wide.

- *Accessories, food, bonus items*: Artificial wood lattice stump with Java Fern Windelov, Hydor H2Show Volcano LED aerator, API Freshwater Master Test Kit, Repashy Soilent Green Superfood (still sealed), New Life Spectrum Thera A food, Stellar dual output air pump. Aquaforest Sea Salt 5-Kilogram Bucket (used to replenish trace elements during water changes.) Maxi-jet 600 powerhead pump for water changes. Artificial rock slab decoration.

Whew, that covers it!  Sorry for the long post but I really love this aquarium and want to make sure all the information is as complete as possible. Photos are attached along with links to dimensions. PM me your cell number if you want to come take a look and I'll text you back. Located downtown, buyer must pick up but I can help you move it. Price is $600 for everything (no low-ballers, please and thank you!) 

Product details from Hagen
Exact dimensions and measurements
Full photo album on Google


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Forgot to mention that a Fluval Tronic 300W heater is included as shown in the photos.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

They are beautiful tanks . I had one sold it when selling the grooming shop. Wish I had room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

good luck with the sale! great tank in great condition!


----------



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank has been sold. Thanks for everyone's interest!

Sent from my LG-H915 using Tapatalk


----------

